# 03 A6 Misfire+ coolant leak into cylinder...



## rkahoi (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey all, new to the forums and apologize in advance for the long post but wanted to be thorough...I have a 2003 A6 3.0L quattro, with 41K, long story short car overheated and was driven hot, resulting in blown head gaskets and 2 bent valves, took both HG off, took to machine shop, heads were checked out water jacket tested, replaced the bent valves, resurfaced, while at it, replaced the timing belt and some other parts, put back together torqued to spec and properly sequenced, got the car running, but, cylinder 3 is misfiring, with the CEL light one with the corresponding code, I switched out the coils to make sure its not the coils or spark plugs, pressure tested it and its testing at 100 psi running compression, about 175-190 psi static. Looked down the cylinder and could definitely see coolant in there and car is smoking slightly. Let the car sit for about 2 weeks tried to start it and it felt like it didnt want to crank all the way took spark plug on cylinder 3 off and looking down can see coolant filled all the way, started car with spark plug out to flush coolant out..spurt alot of it out, car started but still misfiring....
So...where could I be leaking coolant into just 1 cylinder from..?
Any suggestions/insights will be highly appreciated.
Rob


----------

